# 5 month old GSD- couple of training issues



## Kcofer84 (Feb 18, 2016)

My female GSD is a little over 5 months old. We are having a hard time getting her into a crate at times when we need to leave the house. She goes in and sleeps in a crate at bed time no problems. We have a different crate downstairs that she has no problems going in and resting in (door open) when we are home, and we play crate games with her working on down, sit, etc and even close the door briefly....no problems going in and staying then either. I'm certain she knows when its playtime vs when we are trying to leave the house. We put fun and yummy things in there for her and usually she goes in with just two feet, or will go all the way in retrieve the snack/toy and bring it back out. We have also tried waiting her out, but after sometimes what becomes 30 minutes we have to put her in as we need to leave for work, there have been times where it takes nearly an hour. Realizing us putting her in is probably making this worse, but we are running out of ideas here . Any help would be appreciated!

She also has started to bark and charge at the dishwasher, microwave, and oven when they are opened/closed/turned on. Any tips here would be appreciated as well. This is a new behavior. Is this the beginning of a fear period?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I would just pop her in the crate quickly and cheerfully and leave immediately.Sounds like she likes her crate just fine.The issue is your leaving,so the longer you make the process the more resistant she becomes.
The kitchen noises reactivity,I would have your SO cause the noises to happen while you distract her with treats and toys.Be really animated and play and act goofy,lol! She will focus on having fun and forget about the noises.
Whenever she reacts to something it's best to not let it become an issue by not letting her dwell on it.Do something fun and interesting immediately to refocus her attention.This has always worked well for me.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

For the crate, I think somehow the crate games have backfired. She is turning it into her game. Keep up with the treats in the crate, but be firm about her going in. I would say "kennel in" and then if she starts up her mule act, push her in. She is only 5 months and you still have the weight advantage  Also practice when you don't go to work, but leave her in the crate longer with the door closed. 
For the second problem with barking and charging the dishwasher, microwave, and oven when they are opened/closed/turned on. If you suspect it is a fear issue, I would try yawning - yawn and look away from her when I turn on the microwave, and so on. As that is a calming signal. You can also try "petting the appliances" to show they are friendly - yawn and pet then open the door - put yourself between her and the appliance and have your back to her. This will show her that you are in charge of the appliance.
I would also give her outlet for charging and even barking by playing tug with her (be sure she ends up winning) and also using a flit pole. I'm sure she will enjoy that.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I would start feeding all her meals in her crate, with door closed. Last thing you do before leaving for work is call her for breakfast, put her bowl in the crate, close the door, leave. 

Soon she'll be wanting you to go to work and will be waiting in her crate for her breakfast.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Also, stop the charging and barking behaviour before she even gets a chance to start - use OB exercises. Have someone work on sit or down while someone else closes/shuts the appliance doors - make it easy at first - have some distance, lots of great treats, make NOT paying attention to the appliance more rewarding. Gradually do it closer to the applicance, then do 1 person work: Expect her to hold her sit or down while you open, close, start the dishwasher, etc. Always reward, and keep rewarding for a long time until she doesn't even think to react to applicance, she is only thinking about her treats or play reward, or other reward you know works for her. 

Eventually you can phase out the treats, but don't try to do so too soon.


----------



## Kcofer84 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!  We were already feeding her meals in the crate, just not shutting the door, dinner time she goes right in and lays down waiting for us to bring the food. Last night we did the same thing, just closed the door, and stayed in the kitchen talking while she ate. Once she was done eating she cried a bit (less than a minute), once she was laying down and quiet we let her out. My husband has her this morning so I'm sure he will call and tell me how it went, as breakfast usually she puts up more of a fight to go and eat in the crate...Im sure thats because she has figured out breakfast usually means we leave soon. 

As for the suggestions to put her in there ourselves...she is pushing 55lbs already, I'm not sure how long that is going to work. When she doesn't want to go she can really dig those back feet into the floor. The crate games were a suggestion from the trainer to get her to go in and start to get acclimated with the crate itself as at first she wanted nothing to do with it. We were urged not to just throw her in because that would make her afraid of the crate, but to gradually increase the game to a level where we could ask her to go in, down, and we could close the door and walk away for a few minutes. I'm wondering if at this point, since we know she does generally like her crate and goes in and out freely other times of the day, that putting her in ourselves would not cause the adverse effect and would eventually get our point across? My husband and I are just afraid that if we start throwing her in there rather than her going in herself that we are going to have to continue that at 80+ lbs with a dog that might want nothing to do with her crate at that point because she has been thrown in. The ideal situation of course is to not have to crate her when we leave, but right now to ensure my house and its contents remain standing that is not an option. :smirk:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

To clarify, one "doesn't throw the dog in the crate", it is pushing. Sorta of like loading a horse in a trailer. Most every pup or dog will baulk at one time or another when she is to go into her crate. If she gets away with it, the problem increases. What I do is to put her leash on, walk her on heel in a circle around the crate and end up at the open crate door and say "kennel in". Then if she digs in, I quickly crouch down and push her rump inside, lifting the paws if necessary. Once inside - I remove her collar and leash and give her a treat. My Sting when he was as big as your's, baulked once - never again


----------



## Kcofer84 (Feb 18, 2016)

Mary Beth said:


> To clarify, one "doesn't throw the dog in the crate", it is pushing. Sorta of like loading a horse in a trailer. Most every pup or dog will baulk at one time or another when she is to go into her crate. If she gets away with it, the problem increases. What I do is to put her leash on, walk her on heel in a circle around the crate and end up at the open crate door and say "kennel in". Then if she digs in, I quickly crouch down and push her rump inside, lifting the paws if necessary. Once inside - I remove her collar and leash and give her a treat. My Sting when he was as big as your's, baulked once - never again


Yes, I realize we arent going to actually 'throw her in' , she would probably have some serious opinions on that, as would my back, lol. 

Husband said he had to push her in this morning for breakfast, she cried then ate her food, cried again and when she was quiet and laying down he let her out. We will see how it goes the next few days with putting her in ourselves, and hopefully we will see some improvement. 

Thank you all so much for the help!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Build some excitement around feeding time, make it a fun and anticipated thing.

When Gryff was younger and I was crating him when I went to work, I would get all excited about breakfast coming. Then "In your crate Gryffie!!!" all happy and I would run to the crate all excited and he'd zoom in picking up on my energy level.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Buy the DVD Crate Games. 

I never put my dogs in the crate to leave without a treat. I want a high value on going to the crate because the one time I have to put them in for an emergency, I want them to go without a fight.


----------



## Kcofer84 (Feb 18, 2016)

Update: She has been doing pretty good with meals in the crate. Dinner she goes right in on her own, breakfast is s little tougher as she hides under the table. However, a and nudge in the direction of the crate via her collar and she goes in. 
We have also started closing the crate door when it is not in use. She has been digging in one corner of it incessantly for weeks now. We used to take it out of the room to prevent this but she grew out of that crate and now this bigger one is just too hard to do that with. 

Our current challenge is the nipping, jumping at us when she is told no or redirected from something. Any tips here? We have been told not to ignore it, but we really aren't sure what to do. My legs are covered in tiny little bruises and this needs to get under control. Leaving the room hasn't seemed to work either.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would always let the pup potty last before leaving, well after breakfast. I wouldn't leave with breakfast in the crate, because you are leaving with a full puppy, and sometimes the plumbing is jump-started by the process of chewing and eating. 

No fan-fare, no games, KENNEL. And in she goes. If she does not go in, push her in and shut the door, then walk away. 

I used to keep a bone in the kennel that the dog only gets when they are in there. I don't anymore. I do not throw treats in there either. The dog does not get a goodie for doing what it has to do every day. I have to go to work, the dog needs to go in its kennel, this is matter-of-fact, routine life stuff. Do it a few times without it being a choice on the part of the dog, and it becomes routine, when the dog is 75 pounds you are not arguing about this, she just goes in, because that is what she is used to -- if we do not make a big deal about it, and if we do not let her think it is optional.


----------



## Kcofer84 (Feb 18, 2016)

selzer said:


> I would always let the pup potty last before leaving, well after breakfast. I wouldn't leave with breakfast in the crate, because you are leaving with a full puppy, and sometimes the plumbing is jump-started by the process of chewing and eating.
> 
> No fan-fare, no games, KENNEL. And in she goes. If she does not go in, push her in and shut the door, then walk away.
> 
> I used to keep a bone in the kennel that the dog only gets when they are in there. I don't anymore. I do not throw treats in there either. The dog does not get a goodie for doing what it has to do every day. I have to go to work, the dog needs to go in its kennel, this is matter-of-fact, routine life stuff. Do it a few times without it being a choice on the part of the dog, and it becomes routine, when the dog is 75 pounds you are not arguing about this, she just goes in, because that is what she is used to -- if we do not make a big deal about it, and if we do not let her think it is optional.



Thank you. The issue is no longer her going in the crate and She does not get left for the day in there with her food. She is fed breakfast well over an hour before we leave for the day. We are happy with how it is progressing as it is in a much better place than where it was and still improving. 

The issue we are having now is her nipping as I posted above and also incessantly digging in the crate when it is open. Closing it was working but started a new habit of chewing on the outside of it. The crate is far too large for us to keep removing it from the room.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like your puppy is bored, and needs more interaction/mental exercise. It could be the puppy has a screw loose, is showing less than stellar temperament. I think you should take your pup to classes, and maybe employ a behaviorist who can work with you to figure out what is best for your pup.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> I would start feeding all her meals in her crate, with door closed. Last thing you do before leaving for work is call her for breakfast, put her bowl in the crate, close the door, leave.
> 
> Soon she'll be wanting you to go to work and will be waiting in her crate for her breakfast.



If this meal is kibble she would need fresh water available as well. Being thirsty after a meal of kibble must be bad for them.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah I second the not wanting to put breakfast in there and leave her. She will be thirsty and need to poop and be miserable. I always feed mine and try to give them at least a half hour to drink and poop before being put away for awhile.

Possibly thread a long line through the back of the crate attached to a martingale collar so she has only one choice, to go in?

I also second this pup may be lacking exercise, chew toys, mental stimulation? At least I would check those things.

My boy was kind of hard to crate trainl he was a screamer. Oh, he would carry on for over an hour, barking at the top of his little lungs. I did crate games, I acclimated him to slightly longer stays in the crate....then it was just a matter of perservering. I outlasted him. His needs were met, the ground work was done, and I did come home from walking the other dogs and have to hide outside for awhile waiting for him to stop so I coukd come back in the house. 

Lastly, if pottying isn't an issuek be sure the crate is big enough?


----------



## Kcofer84 (Feb 18, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Castlemaid said:
> 
> 
> > I would start feeding all her meals in her crate, with door closed. Last thing you do before leaving for work is call her for breakfast, put her bowl in the crate, close the door, leave.
> ...



We don't feed her and leave. She eats and comes out where she has access to what she needs.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Kcofer84 said:


> The issue we are having now is her nipping as I posted above and also incessantly digging in the crate when it is open. Closing it was working but started a new habit of chewing on the outside of it. The crate is far too large for us to keep removing it from the room.



Maybe keep the crate door closed but try spraying the outside of the crate with bitter apple where she is chewing. The other idea would be to get a metal crate. 

For her nipping at your legs, I had success with redirection and wearing boots - so my legs weren't fun to nip at  These 2 articles have some ideas:

Leerburg | Training Puppies Not to Bite

ClickerSolutions Training Articles --
(the section on puppy nipping is way down at the end


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Just a handful of kibble will work just as well as full breakfast. And you can get her conditioned to hop in that crate without nudging (go review crate games again). A handful of kibble shouldn't cause her to need another toilet break until her lunch break (and likely not then).

Work with the nipping - She's trying to engage you. To redirect, grab a toy and play with the toy. Like the toy is one heck of a hot prize. (Some people say - shove a toy in their mouths - but that really doesn't work very well. You have to make it seem like the toy is incredibly valuable.) Don't just hand the toy over. Make her work for it. Play tug with the toy. As you move into more formal training, this drive will be very useful. Look at it as you are buying that drive now - paying for it with the nips and bits and leaps.


----------



## Kcofer84 (Feb 18, 2016)

middleofnowhere said:


> Just a handful of kibble will work just as well as full breakfast. And you can get her conditioned to hop in that crate without nudging (go review crate games again). A handful of kibble shouldn't cause her to need another toilet break until her lunch break (and likely not then).
> 
> Work with the nipping - She's trying to engage you. To redirect, grab a toy and play with the toy. Like the toy is one heck of a hot prize. (Some people say - shove a toy in their mouths - but that really doesn't work very well. You have to make it seem like the toy is incredibly valuable.) Don't just hand the toy over. Make her work for it. Play tug with the toy. As you move into more formal training, this drive will be very useful. Look at it as you are buying that drive now - paying for it with the nips and bits and leaps.


We did play crate games and they were going well, but thats how we got into this stand off with the crate. She realized that crate games sometimes meant door gets closed and refused to continue to play, even if closing the door was part of the game. The nudging is working for us, and seems to get easier every day. At first we had to take her over there ourselves, now a touch on the collar is all it takes to head her in the right direction. She'll get there with our continued persistence. 

Once she gets into her nipping frenzy she is very hard to get out of it. Toys that she would normally do anything for become useless. We will keep trying this way though and maybe alter our approach a little bit to see if that helps. I believe it is 100% attention seeking but she has to learn she can't have our attention whenever she wants it. Mom and Dad do have to occasionally take care of things around the house without her becoming the dreaded land shark. Just trial and error to see what works i guess, no two dogs are the same! Thank you for your input!


----------



## Kcofer84 (Feb 18, 2016)

Mary Beth said:


> Maybe keep the crate door closed but try spraying the outside of the crate with bitter apple where she is chewing. The other idea would be to get a metal crate.
> 
> For her nipping at your legs, I had success with redirection and wearing boots - so my legs weren't fun to nip at  These 2 articles have some ideas:
> 
> ...


 
The original crate was plastic, now that she grew its metal (just replaced a couple of days ago), and hasnt changed the behavior. Bitter apple she laughs at and anything we spray on there becomes a nipping trigger as if to say 'oh yeah, i wont chew that for a couple minutes but you look just as good'. We are finding most sprays wear off after a while and need to be reapplied (including vinegar). 

I will take a look at the links, we have had a lot of success with cilcker training on most things so this might be the thing that does it (fingers crossed). Unless I can find boots that can cover me from the hips down she tends to get us in the thigh/butt regions :wild: ..I did that with my beagle many years ago as she was a toe nipper and that worked for her. 

I know that this will all start to dicipate with her getting more exercise during the day now that the weather is nicer, persistant training, time and patience. 

Thank you for your help! 

We certainly chose the challenging pup of the litter, but that just means it will be all the more worth it when this is all in the rear view!


----------

